# Planted Tanks - Aquafair Malaysia 2010



## Paul Butler (29 Nov 2010)

I was fortunate enough to be at Aquafair in Malaysia recently where they had amongst other things a planted tank competition. I took some pictures and hope you enjoy them, some tanks I took multiple pics of.

Winning Tank & best rockscape




detailed shots



and



and



and



and




Second Place & Best woodscape



detailed shot




I liked this tank for it's simplicity




Some others


----------



## Nelson (29 Nov 2010)

you lucky sod   .
did you see Amano or meet many MAC members ?.


----------



## Paul Butler (29 Nov 2010)

Yep, very lucky   

I did meet Amano very briefly, he stayed at the same hotel as me. I couldn't make his workshop though, which was a real pity.


----------



## a1Matt (29 Nov 2010)

What lovely tanks.

Thanks for sharing the pics.  I'd be happy to see any more


----------



## Arana (29 Nov 2010)

thank you


----------



## Luketendo (29 Nov 2010)

Liking these tanks the first couple in particular you can see how they look very much like actual landscapes.


----------



## nayr88 (29 Nov 2010)

thanks for sharing   

Anymore pictures  would be appreciated especially nanos  . We need to organize a ukaps trip to one of these events. (Coming from someone that hasn't managed to attend his local LFKC meets haha).

That 1st pic is a well deserved win its details is amazing and the health looks on point and well grown in.
Also really like 4th place.


----------



## Paul Butler (29 Nov 2010)

I wish I had more photos, sorry I don't. I was a tad busy whilst there and only had time for a quick photo dash.


----------



## flygja (30 Nov 2010)

Paul, glad you made it. Hopefully you stopped by at the MAC booth to say hi. You guys can see more pictures of the competition tanks over on MAC -

http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=71&t=13955


----------



## flygja (30 Nov 2010)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> thanks for sharing
> 
> Anymore pictures  would be appreciated especially nanos  . We need to organize a ukaps trip to one of these events. (Coming from someone that hasn't managed to attend his local LFKC meets haha).
> 
> ...



The minimum tank size for the competition is 60cm. So no nanos!


----------



## Paul Butler (30 Nov 2010)

I did briefly drop by the MAC stand, you guys were very busy on Saturday, I was dragged off to another engagement and then had to leave @ 4:30 for my flight home


----------

